# Solved: cannot delete folder



## flasharry (Apr 2, 2004)

I have a folder on one of my memory sticks which is empty. When I try to delete the folder It says 'the directory is not empty'

any idea's guys??


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Try using unlocker


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

or else use dos commands to remove it.


----------



## flasharry (Apr 2, 2004)

thanx guys..
I d/l 'unlocker' followed instructions, but it didn't work. 
I'm a dummy at using 'dos' so I can't do that as well.
I had two folders in my memory stick, and two movie files. I can delete the files but not the empty folders. I suppose I could just leave them there because they are not taking any room up.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Boot into safe mode and try deleting. What is the folder you are trying to delete?

Rollin


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Rollin_Again said:


> Boot into safe mode and try deleting. What is the folder you are trying to delete?
> 
> Rollin


good question. Same thing could happen because of folder.exe virus


----------



## AtlBo (Jun 2, 2010)

Check out this thread flasharry. This one makes me LOL. It's the tactical nuke for files that won't delete...

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/477056-gipo-move-boot.html


----------



## flasharry (Apr 2, 2004)

I checked the thread AltBo, d/l the prog..nothing!!, it said can't delete the folder is empty...derrrr..I know the folder is empty!! ..lol perhaps I should put something in the folder, then try to delete it.
I tried deleting them in 'safe' mode, nothing.
the two folders in question had downloaded films in them. I deleted the films cos they wouldn't play on my Miromedia player. I renamed one ******* and the other folder renamed Music.
So there they sit leering at me....LOL


----------



## flasharry (Apr 2, 2004)

I copied a little film into one of the folders, then tried to delete the folder. the box came up saying, 'do you want to delete this folder and all it's contents?' I clicked 'yes' then up came the error box 'cannot remove this folder, the directory is not empty' 
but it did delete the film file.
using the 'move on boot' facility from the prog I d/loaded, I rebooted, but the folder was still there..


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

flasharry said:


> I'm a dummy at using 'dos' so I can't do that as well.
> I had two folders in my memory stick, and two movie files. I can delete the files but not the empty folders. I suppose I could just leave them there because they are not taking any room up.


Open a Command Prompt.
Change to the flash drive by typing *cd /d drive*, with drive being the flash and a space before and after /d (example: *cd /d E:\*) and press Enter.

Type *rmdir /s /q "foldername path"*, with a space before and after /s and /q and the foldername path being the actual path of your folder wrapped in quotes ( example: *rmdir /s /q "E:\My Folder"*) and press Enter.

If the folder still does not delete, post the exact message displayed on the command window.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

throoper said:


> Open a Command Prompt.
> Change to the flash drive by typing *cd /d drive*, with drive being the flash and a space before and after /d (example: *cd /d E:\*) and press Enter.
> 
> Type *rmdir /s /q "foldername path"*, with a space before and after /s and /q and the foldername path being the actual path of your folder wrapped in quotes ( example: *rmdir /s /q "E:\My Folder"*) and press Enter.
> ...


:up:


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The "downloaded films" comment makes me suspect malware. When you download content legally from legitimate sites, you won't have any problems deleting it. Since what you downloaded doesn't actually play, I suspect it installed malware might be involved.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> The "downloaded films" comment makes me suspect malware. When you download content legally from legitimate sites, you won't have any problems deleting it. Since what you downloaded doesn't actually play, I suspect it installed malware might be involved.


yes, agree

use dos "dir" command to check what is inside that folder

if they are not EMPTY, it will list something


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

sepala said:


> yes, agree
> 
> use dos "dir" command to check what is inside that folder
> 
> if they are not EMPTY, it will list something


Does it matter what's inside? I think it should be deleted whether it contains malware or just an innocent file that's hanging.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

throoper said:


> Does it matter what's inside? I think it should be deleted whether it contains malware or just an innocent file that's hanging.


he can make sure if there is virus or not by using that method. But yes, still some virus are not visible


----------



## isaidsnap (Sep 26, 2011)

are there hidden files in the directory?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It most definitely matters if you downloaded malware or not. The reason you can't delete the files may be because they're actually part of the malware application.

The more coy you are about the source of these files, the more I suspect that's the problem. Even if you manage to delete these files, you will still have a malware problem. I suggest you address that as soon as possible.


----------



## isaidsnap (Sep 26, 2011)

if this is just a folder on a flash drive why not copy everything else to new and just pitch the other 1?


----------



## flasharry (Apr 2, 2004)

I just tried the 'unlocker' program again on both the empty folders. the program said 'deleted' it lied, they are still there I rebooted...still there.
I put a small legal film (peppa pig, children's film) into one of the folders then tried to delete the folder. It deleted the film but not the folder. Both folders are empty. I tried to delete them in 'safe' mode without success.
The only thing I haven't tried is 'dos' because I don't know how to use 'dos'. It wont do me any harm to learn how to use 'dos' I suppose.

thanx for your help so far guys


----------



## flasharry (Apr 2, 2004)

isaidsnap said:


> if this is just a folder on a flash drive why not copy everything else to new and just pitch the other 1?


as I said before, the folders are not taking any room up, and so are not a problem, It's just me, thing like this just niggle me until I have hunted them down and solved them


----------



## flasharry (Apr 2, 2004)

DoubleHelix said:


> It most definitely matters if you downloaded malware or not. The reason you can't delete the files may be because they're actually part of the malware application.
> 
> The more coy you are about the source of these files, the more I suspect that's the problem. Even if you manage to delete these files, you will still have a malware problem. I suggest you address that as soon as possible.


I must admit I have had porn on this memory stick. My Virgin Media anti virus is quite good. I have scanned the stick a few times, but nothing comes up


----------



## anishr6 (Sep 27, 2011)

@flasharry - You have tried it in Safe mode even ! Good... Now try this!

Go to Task Manager (Right Click on the taskbar -- Task manager) Go to the processes tab.

Now In the File Menu Select View --> Select Coloums --> make Sure the check box 'Memory - Private working Set' appears and is checked !

Then go to tab 'Processes' and then click on Memory - Private Working Set (resize to see this coloumn) 

check the process that consumes more value in this coloumn except explorer.exe and dwm.exe in the top 5, terminate the names which consume high value (Right Click -- End Process Tree) 

Now open the folder on your computer and rename it first and select it. Hold down the SHIFT KEY and PRESS THE DELETE BUTTON.

DONE i guess !


----------



## anishr6 (Sep 27, 2011)

flasharry said:


> thanx guys..
> I d/l 'unlocker' followed instructions, but it didn't work.
> I'm a dummy at using 'dos' so I can't do that as well.
> I had two folders in my memory stick, and two movie files. I can delete the files but not the empty folders. I suppose I could just leave them there because they are not taking any room up.


If the drive letter for your USB is f:\ (for example) ... do the following...

Open Command Prompt. (Windows+R) and cmd(PRESS ENTER)

Type the following:

format f:

IT ASKS YOU PERMISSION, TYPE 'Y'

FORMATTING DONE ! DATA ERASED!

MENTION A LABEL FOR YOUR DRIVE AND DONE FORMATTING !!!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

flasharry said:


> The only thing I haven't tried is 'dos' because I don't know how to use 'dos'. It wont do me any harm to learn how to use 'dos' I suppose.


Click Start>Programs>Accessories>Command Prompt.
Follow the instructions I posted in post #10.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

throoper said:


> Click Start>Programs>Accessories>Command Prompt.
> Follow the instructions I posted in post #10.


Yes, me and throoper both gave you the answer saying you can do that my DOS. Do it


----------



## anishr6 (Sep 27, 2011)

sepala said:


> Yes, me and throoper both gave you the answer saying you can do that my DOS. Do it


When you say post #10 how do I access it?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

anishr6 said:


> When you say post #10 how do I access it?


Go to Page #1 of this thread and scroll down to Post #10.


----------



## anishr6 (Sep 27, 2011)

Try taking the ownership of the folder by logging in as adminstrator from 
safe mode. For more instructions on how to taking ownership of a folder/file 
in XP, see here: 
http://www.winxptutor.com/ownership.htm

Try this ... Source (http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/50028-45-delete-folder )

Hope this resolves  Cheers !


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Anti-virus/anti-malware applications do not protect you from yourself. You downloaded and saved content that is highly likely to be malware. You can continue to try to delete the files, but I'm sure your computer is infected with something. It's up to you whether you want to take care of that.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

DoubleHelix said:


> Anti-virus/anti-malware applications do not protect you from yourself. You downloaded and saved content that is highly likely to be malware. You can continue to try to delete the files, but I'm sure your computer is infected with something. It's up to you whether you want to take care of that.


seconded and carried.


----------



## isaidsnap (Sep 26, 2011)

i had this once but it was on my pc not flash, i tried taking ownership..denied. i tried all those independant utilities that are supposed to remove protected folders even under admin...denied. 

good luck, i hate when i cant figure something out either..it becomes a mission lol


----------



## AtlBo (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry GiPo didn't work flasharry. It hasn't failed me, yet...


----------



## flasharry (Apr 2, 2004)

anishr6 said:


> @flasharry - You have tried it in Safe mode even ! Good... Now try this!
> 
> Go to Task Manager (Right Click on the taskbar -- Task manager) Go to the processes tab.
> 
> ...


thankyou Anish...., I clicked on 'set columns' could not find 'Memory-private working set' or 'memory' in processes


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

If you don`t have anything of importance on the memory stick, why not just format it, and wipe it clean?


----------



## flasharry (Apr 2, 2004)

AtlBo said:


> Sorry GiPo didn't work flasharry. It hasn't failed me, yet...


thanx AtlBo...all I could do with GiPo was rename the folder


----------



## flasharry (Apr 2, 2004)

IMP49 said:


> If you don`t have anything of importance on the memory stick, why not just format it, and wipe it clean?


thanx AMP49, Windows wont format it


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

If you happen to have a Linux Live CD laying around you could try a format using linux.


----------



## AtlBo (Jun 2, 2010)

do flash drives have a recycle bin? just wondering if you have set your folder settings to see what if anything else is on the drive. Might help to know. Could be you could get rid of something hidden and then it would let go of the folder. If you haven't tried it, (I'll assume you haven't and don't know folder options) open any folder, click on tools/folder options/view, then check "Show hidden files and folders" and uncheck "Hide protected operating system files (Recommended)". You should be able to see if there is anything hiding on that drive...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Take a hammer to the flash drive, and buy a new one. Then don't download questionable content to it.

And get your computer checked for malware.


----------



## flasharry (Apr 2, 2004)

DoubleHelix said:


> Take a hammer to the flash drive, and buy a new one. Then don't download questionable content to it.
> 
> And get your computer checked for malware.


thankyou Double Helix, that is one answer I suppose 

When I started my PC this morning and checked the flashdrive it was empty, the two offending folders had gone ...yessssss.
I put a folder with a music file in it, played a couple of tunes then deleted the folder successfully. I don't know how we fixed it, bui it's fixed.

thankyou guys Bill (flasharry)


----------



## isaidsnap (Sep 26, 2011)

lol at "take a hammer to it" i concur


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Just curious, now that the offending files have been deleted, can you format the flashdrive now?


----------



## isaidsnap (Sep 26, 2011)

ive been following this thread, very interested,and would really like to know how the folder was removed, was it hidden or protected as i suggested earlier?


----------

